# Fizik : THE sorest and most uncomfortable road saddles Ive ever used.



## Guitarplayer

You cannot argue with the fact that a lot of top pro`s choose Fizik saddles but damn I find them to be like sitting on a hatchet. I read so many great things about the Arione about 1 yr ago and I purchased one brand new. About 10 miles into a club ride, I was in agony  and I just had to get off the bike. When I eventually got home my perineal area was ravaged. I had to apply copious amounts of sudocreme to calm things down and I immediately suspected the installation of the Arione. I read many articles about how best to fit it and I tried them all.................and they made no difference whatsoever, it was agony every time I used the Arione.. I decided enough was enough and my perineal area was taking a hammerring, I found the shaping of the Arione like riding with a tennis ball grinding away at the soft tissue areaand the saddle had to go. I got my money back in a sale and decided to give Fizik one more chance. With comfort in mind, I opted for the Aliante. Lovely looking saddle , but what an absolute ***** it was to install First question was , well how do you level this thing ?Did plenty of reading into other users installation of the Aliante from the slightly nose up, slightly nose down and put a hardback book on top and use a spirit level methods. After trying "slightly" nose down, I felt like I was going to slide over the handlebars, "slightly" nose up resulted in the perineum area getting another batterring and dead level was just plain uncomfortable.

The Aliante saddle wentt he same way as the Arione and got sold. I took my old Selle San Marco Rolls leather saddle out of a drawer and put it on my bike. Well.........it was instant comfort, I was perfectly balanced, there was no rubbing or pain and it was like cycle all day in comfort. Now the Rolls doesnt look as cutting edge as some of the more modern saddles, nor is it as light, but if you are riding the most advanced saddle that is causing you agony, then its not really a step in the right direction at all.

Did any other cyclists here have a hellacious time with a Fizik saddle and get rid of it too ? What problematic areas did the Fizik cause ?In my case they were agony to use no matter what and a complete and utter swine to set up. No surprises I wont be looking at any Fiziks in the future and Ill stick with the trusty and comfy Rolls :thumbsup:


----------



## woodys737

I loved mine and I can't believe we don't like the same thing! Go figure.


----------



## bayAreaDude

Those are my 2 favorite saddles, though they are quite different. Started with the Aliante as I don't think of myself being as flexible as they describe you need to be for the Arione, but when I bought a bike that came with it I fell in love with it. Great how you can move around and find many equally comfortable positions.


----------



## champamoore

opinions are like asses, we all have them, and they frequently are very different.

agreement regarding a saddle is one issue you are rare to see much consensus around besides "ride what fits and works for you."


----------



## cxwrench

Guitarplayer said:


> You cannot argue with the fact that a lot of top pro`s choose Fizik saddles but damn I find them to be like sitting on a hatchet. I read so many great things about the Arione about 1 yr ago and I purchased one brand new. About 10 miles into a club ride, I was in agony  and I just had to get off the bike. When I eventually got home my perineal area was ravaged. I had to apply copious amounts of sudocreme to calm things down and I immediately suspected the installation of the Arione. I read many articles about how best to fit it and I tried them all.................and they made no difference whatsoever, it was agony every time I used the Arione.. I decided enough was enough and my perineal area was taking a hammerring, I found the shaping of the Arione like riding with a tennis ball grinding away at the soft tissue areaand the saddle had to go. I got my money back in a sale and decided to give Fizik one more chance. With comfort in mind, I opted for the Aliante. Lovely looking saddle , but what an absolute ***** it was to install First question was , well how do you level this thing ?Did plenty of reading into other users installation of the Aliante from the slightly nose up, slightly nose down and put a hardback book on top and use a spirit level methods. After trying "slightly" nose down, I felt like I was going to slide over the handlebars, "slightly" nose up resulted in the perineum area getting another batterring and dead level was just plain uncomfortable.
> 
> The Aliante saddle wentt he same way as the Arione and got sold. I took my old Selle San Marco Rolls leather saddle out of a drawer and put it on my bike. Well.........it was instant comfort, I was perfectly balanced, there was no rubbing or pain and it was like cycle all day in comfort. Now the Rolls doesnt look as cutting edge as some of the more modern saddles, nor is it as light, but if you are riding the most advanced saddle that is causing you agony, then its not really a step in the right direction at all.
> 
> Did any other cyclists here have a hellacious time with a Fizik saddle and get rid of it too ? What problematic areas did the Fizik cause ?In my case they were agony to use no matter what and a complete and utter swine to set up. No surprises I wont be looking at any Fiziks in the future and Ill stick with the trusty and comfy Rolls :thumbsup:


and the point of this post is...?


----------



## Marc

cxwrench said:


> and the point of this post is...?


The OP has a hurting butt, literally?


----------



## ph0enix

Does it really matter if anyone else has had an issue with Fizik saddles? They don't fit your butt and that's that. It doesn't mean there is anything wrong with them.


----------



## milkbaby

champamoore said:


> agreement regarding a saddle is one issue you are rare to see much consensus around besides "ride what fits and works for you."


^Well said!

I cannot enjoy riding an Arione as I have similar problem with it as the OP. On the other hand, I can ride the Arione Versus okay, though the best was Antares Versus for me. Seems like I need the relief channel down the middle of the Versus line to make them work for me.


----------



## T K

Fizik Arione, most uncomfortable saddle I've ever been on. Fizik Antares, most comfortable saddle I've ever been on. 
They are not one size fits all.


----------



## Guitarplayer

Im curious to see if other riders had painful Fizik experiences, the Fanboy comments are the ones im not interested in to be honest.


----------



## champamoore

it seems the OP may be a n00b. not that i'm not (on this board at least).


----------



## champamoore

Btw, a saddle can never be sore. Only your ass can have that sensation - or your feelings in general.


----------



## Guitarplayer

T K said:


> Fizik Arione, most uncomfortable saddle I've ever been on. Fizik Antares, most comfortable saddle I've ever been on.
> They are not one size fits all.



what was your Arione experience TK


----------



## woodys737

Guitarplayer said:


> Im curious to see if other riders had painful Fizik experiences, the Fanboy comments are the ones im not interested in to be honest.


Either way how would negative comments give you insight?

FWIW I've found riding too narrow a saddle in which your "sit bones" are not positioned or supported correctly very painful. Conversely, to wide a saddle can cause inner thigh chaffing which is a whole different kind of pain. The length, width, outline and profile all have to be considered when choosing a saddle.


----------



## T K

Guitarplayer said:


> what was your Arione experience TK


I found the Arione to feel like I was straddling a pipe. All my weight felt like it was on my taint non my butt. 
It sounds like we have a similar shape. Also, anything with any sort of rise in the nose digs into my nerve somthing fierce. 
I think you need somthing wider, and flatter.
The Fizik Pave worked well for me also.


----------



## Bob Ross

Guitarplayer said:


> When I eventually got home my perineal area was ravaged.


Pics or it didn't happen
































Wait, wut?


----------



## Bob Ross

fwiw I've had a Fizik Aliante of some sort or another on all my bikes since 2006. I currently own three of them (an Aliante ki:um, an Aliante Gamma VS, and an Aliante Sport Mg) and if I get a fourth bike I'll get a fourth Aliante. My ass likes the Aliante.


----------



## whiterabbit05

Used a Arione and it didn't suit me either. I have to have a cutout or the boys start complaining.


----------



## r1lee

Arione came with my giant, couldn't stand it. Lbs gave me a aliante to use, better but also a pain in the choda. I'm currently on a hard as rock, ISM Adamo road, almost there, as the pain has gone away but it's a little too wide, so basically giving me a new type of pain.


----------



## Ruby13

Went for the Pro logo that came on my Cannondale and tried a number of saddles at my LBS. Ended up buying on a resale the Antares and my butt has never been happier. It has a light padding and give in the middle that lets my middle stay comfy. I think the OP has not tried this model.


----------



## Eretz

I thought you had to measure your sit-bones to get a proper fitting seat?


----------



## King Arthur

woodys737 said:


> I loved mine and I can't believe we don't like the same thing! Go figure.


I echo your comments on Fizik. I have never found any saddle after 5-6 hours to be really comfortable, but Fizik is not bad. When I compared them to some "others" I have tried, at least I can go 4 hours without my backside complaining.:thumbsup:


----------



## carlislegeorge

....must not...must not reply this thread...must not...all ye who enter here are damned...


----------



## superjesus

I'll add my own two irrelevant cents: A slightly narrower Antares would be my ideal saddle.


----------



## Hooben

Fizik Arione is the greatest saddle of all time. Incredibly functional and comfortable. The best.


----------



## grandprix

I ride Fizik Arione saddles of all of my bikes. I once bought something used, with a Fizik Pave, and it was awful.

Different strokes for different folks is why they make a lot of different saddles.


----------



## Newnan3

My red fizik saddle matches my red fizik handlebar tape.....Thats all that matters.


----------



## OldZaskar

My pillow is so damn firm! It is the most uncomfortable pillow on the planet. I can't believe... wait... huh? They make soft pillows? For people who like soft pillows? Hey, that makes sense. Now about these small condoms...


----------



## Pete_G

I don't even make it out of my driveway before I know a Arione is NOT going to work. No matter what I do, even only weighing 147 pounds there's just no way I can sit on that saddle.

Antares fools me for a little while and then goes downhill.

Aliante I can tolerate thanks to it's width but I never found a truly happy position with it.

What does work for my wide pelvis and sitbones is 155mm width Specialized saddles, specifically the Romin. Since I am "fizikally challenged" as it seems you are it might be worth investigating if you feel the need to explore the option of a new saddle again.

On a related note, I love the look of Fizik saddles. I made more then a little effort to try to make them work for me...


----------



## cxwrench

Guitarplayer said:


> Im curious to see if other riders had painful Fizik experiences, the Fanboy comments are the ones im not interested in to be honest.


they 'fit' much like shoes or shorts...some riders will like them, some won't. do you really need confirmation on the forum? 



carlislegeorge said:


> ....must not...must not reply this thread...must not...all ye who enter here are damned...


tell me about it...i just can't stop myself sometimes. 



OldZaskar said:


> My pillow is so damn firm! It is the most uncomfortable pillow on the planet. I can't believe... wait... huh? They make soft pillows? For people who like soft pillows? Hey, that makes sense. Now about these small condoms...


^ awesome ^ repped you both:thumbsup:


----------



## Keoki

Hooben said:


> Fizik Arione is the greatest saddle of all time. Incredibly functional and comfortable. The best.


I see your Arione and raise you a Selle SMP Evolution.


----------



## danl1

I like the Aliante a lot. Not perfect, but I haven't found perfect just yet. 

BTW, to one question you ask: My version of 'level' is with the level sitting in the bottom of the back notch and the road.

I actually like the Arione better - for the first 25 miles or so, or if I'm all-out hammering. For an endurance ride, it's a hatchet. Alas, I'm an endurance rider, so...

Interestingly, the Rolls is the Aliante's daddy. Fizik is a child company of Selle San Marco. 

I've never used a Rolls, but have had a copy that didn't work. Not surprising - the difference between success and failure in butt-saddle marriages is remarkably small.


----------



## Cpk

Sounds like your saddle was too high with the Fizik's. Had a rolls a long, long,...well some time ago, wasn't my favorite.

I used a turbomatic for a few years and recently got a Aliante with a new ride. I started with the nose just slightly above level and then raised it a little bit more.


----------



## red elvis

*Fizik Antares with carbon rail*

I have nothing but good things to say about my fizik saddle. not only it's comfortable, it also looks good on my bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis

*latest picture with new wheels*

here's another picture. now it comes with mavic ksyrium sr.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Not a fan of the arione on my road bike... but its not horrible on my TT bike, where I can go a couple hours on it. With the road bike though 30 minutes was / is to much.


----------



## LC

I have never had the nose of my saddle that far down from level, but maybe that is why I gave up on Fizik long ago.


----------



## Peter_Klim

Newnan3 said:


> My red fizik saddle matches my red fizik handlebar tape.....Thats all that matters.


Even if the red saddle rubs so much it hurts and makes your nuts red too? Or do you prefer them that way? 


jk


----------



## Yamabushi

Bob Ross said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, wut?


lolz! 



Hooben said:


> Fizik Arione is the greatest saddle of all time. Incredibly functional and comfortable. The best.


I'm with you. I ride mountainous centuries most weekends and love my Arione CX! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ripton

Heard great things about Ford cars so brought a pick up. Way too slow so brought a GT40. So fast, no suspension, almost killed my ass. What rubbish cars.


----------



## RJP Diver

Guitarplayer said:


> Im curious to see if other riders had painful Fizik experiences, the Fanboy comments are the ones im not interested in to be honest.


Translation: "I am seeking validation, not discussion."

:thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver

Bob Ross said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## superjesus

RJP Diver said:


> Translation: "I am seeking validation, not discussion."
> 
> :thumbsup:


And Bingo was his name-o!

Somebody rep this guy for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I had ridden the Pavé and the Arione and I didn't liked them at all.

I can't understand why the put a stitched stripe on the center of the arione, that thing rubs in the wrong place. I think there are other ariones without the center stripe but I haven't tried them.

I am full happy with the Selle Italia SLK


----------



## Local Hero

I rode an Arione once.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

So, you tried two Fizik models, and couldn't get them to work for you. Therefore, you thump the entire Fizik line in your statement. Until you've tried them all......

Just say'n


----------



## ph0enix

Gimme Shoulder said:


> So, you tried two Fizik models, and couldn't get them to work for you. Therefore, you thump the entire Fizik line in your statement. Until you've tried them all......
> 
> Just say'n


Oh snap! Obviously you're just a fanboy. All butts are the same and all saddles should fit them well.


----------



## mo_amyot

The Antares VS was probably the most uncomfortable saddle I have ever sat on yet the Arione is comfier than a La-Z-Boy sofa.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

Not at all. You missed the point entirely.

Fizik carries over 30 saddle models and variants. The OP trys two that don't work out, and then makes the general statements "Fizik : THE sorest and most uncomfortable road saddles Ive ever used" and "...a lot of top pro`s choose Fizik saddles but damn I find them to be like sitting on a hatchet". The fact is that Fizik probably makes a saddle that the OP could like - he just hasn't tried it yet. From the descriptions in his post, he might find one of the Versus models doable.

Why do I care? Because people visit these forums to research products and brands. This guy is bashing the whole saddle line even though he's only tried two.


----------



## icsloppl

Aliante on Colnago -










Arione on Giant -










IMO Fiziks need more adjustment than other saddles to be anywhere near comfortable and the end setup will not necessarily look "normal". Fizik targets their saddles at specific body types, but are only somewhat successful at the approach. My experience-

The Aliante needs to be slightly nose-up. If not, the slope on the rear is at too high an angle, which both forces you into a specific location on the saddle and alters your effective length to the pedals as you move front to back. In this regard the Prologo Scratch is better. It has a similar profile but without the same degree of "spoiler" on the rear.

The Arione is the reverse. IMO it needs to the the nose flat, which puts the rear slightly elevated. This gives the appearance of being nose-down. The biggest potential issue with the Arione is that it remains very wide for a long distance in front of the normal sit-bone location. The idea is that it gives you the abilitiy to move around a lot fore to aft and that is true. Unfortunately, if you have big upper legs, or you tend to stay back on the saddle, this wide area just kills the insides of your thighs. Placing it nose level to slightly down means that your thighs don't extend down as far into the sides of the saddle, which reduces the effect. Thickly padded shorts also don't tend to work well for the same reason. Fizik might tell you that if you are that body type you should be riding an Aliante...


----------



## Digger51

My first non stock seat purchase was an Aliante. it was Ok, but I still got sore after 30 miles. I switched to the Arione and I neve could get used to it. No matter the distance I was sore. I did a century with it and could barely sit for the last 20 miles.

I finally gave up on Fizik and got a Specialized Romin. It is working well for me, but I had to size up from the Specialized recomended size for me. Specialized's chart says I need a 143 and it felt like 2 steel rods pressing against my sit bones. I switched to a 155 and I am riding pain free. 

I have not tried a Fizik Antares or A Specialized Toupe. I suspect either of these might work, but I am sticking with the Romin for now.


----------



## nyknicks4412

how does one choose a saddle then if the "ride what fits best" saying is the way to go? I don't want to blow tons of money trying out 15 different saddles.


----------



## woodys737

nyknicks4412 said:


> how does one choose a saddle then if the "ride what fits best" saying is the way to go? I don't want to blow tons of money trying out 15 different saddles.


Good question and worthy of it's own thread...

Fizik does have a program at many bike shops where you can try a loaner saddle for a day or two and get a feel for it w/o spending a dime. 

Specialized has some interesting tools used to best guess which saddle may work best for you as far as width goes.

Not sure if any other companies have programs similar to Fizik.


----------



## OldZaskar

nyknicks4412 said:


> how does one choose a saddle then if the "ride what fits best" saying is the way to go? I don't want to blow tons of money trying out 15 different saddles.


This is why I'm a big proponent of "First, find a shop. Then, find a bike." I really like the guys at my LBS. I trust them too. On a recent refit, we made some changes to the bike - measurements and parts. The fitter said he wanted me on a ___ type of saddle because of how my pelvis ___ed and allowed me to ___... He swapped on a Fizik Arrione... something about it flaring less and further back (?) and that it would allow my pelvis to rotate... I felt like Tom Cruise's character in Days of Thunder. "So it'll make me faster?"

Whatever the logic, the saddle fit. I've got a couple thousand miles on it since and love it. 

Talk to your shop. Even if you don't do a full fit/refit, tell them what saddle felt good, which felt bad - where and why... I'll bet they narrow that 15 down to 3 AND have a loner to test until you find the one you like


----------



## mo_amyot

What OldZaskar said plus some online stores offer a No Questions Asked return service.


----------



## nyknicks4412

OldZaskar said:


> This is why I'm a big proponent of "First, find a shop. Then, find a bike." I really like the guys at my LBS. I trust them too. On a recent refit, we made some changes to the bike - measurements and parts. The fitter said he wanted me on a ___ type of saddle because of how my pelvis ___ed and allowed me to ___... He swapped on a Fizik Arrione... something about it flaring less and further back (?) and that it would allow my pelvis to rotate... I felt like Tom Cruise's character in Days of Thunder. "So it'll make me faster?"
> 
> Whatever the logic, the saddle fit. I've got a couple thousand miles on it since and love it.
> 
> Talk to your shop. Even if you don't do a full fit/refit, tell them what saddle felt good, which felt bad - where and why... I'll bet they narrow that 15 down to 3 AND have a loner to test until you find the one you like


OK I might give that a go! I was fit for my bike when I purchased it but the saddle on this thing is just terrible. Even with cycling shorts I'm still feeling it at relatively short distances.

My only issue is I don't want to pay to get refit just for a saddle. If I show up with my bike and say I will be purchasing a saddle with they put me up in the blocks and check out different saddles they have on me?


----------



## nyknicks4412

mo_amyot said:


> What OldZaskar said plus some online stores offer a No Questions Asked return service.


Any adivice for one of these sites? I love shopping online


----------



## stumpbumper

nyknicks4412 said:


> how does one choose a saddle then if the "ride what fits best" saying is the way to go? I don't want to blow tons of money trying out 15 different saddles.


Some bike shops have a loaner program that allows you to try different saddles for several days. No obligation to buy unless you find one that works for you. Back when I was trying to find one that worked for me, I tried about everything from two shops in my area before settling on the Fizik Alliante. Now have it on all three of my bikes. In contrast, the Arione was a real torture instrument As they say, different strokes for different folks and the same applies to saddles on bikes.


----------



## Benjamin S

I got this Fi'zi:k Antares Versus for $80 on ebay, it came in like new condition in the original box. I'm guessing the previous owner was not very happy with the comfort of the Antares. The seat is super comfortable for my rear end and I think it's a huge improvement from my previous seat which was a Selle Italia SLR.

I believe it all comes down to specific body types, not everyone is built the same. What one guy thinks is the greatest seat on Earth, may not be so for the next guy. I say try before you buy if your LBS is willing. A seat is not going to get thrashed in one ride.


----------



## al0

A saddle is very individual choice. I ride Ariones for many years and am quite happy with them. My only wish is somewhat more durable "leather" - it starts to peel off at the nose rather fast.


Guitarplayer said:


> You cannot argue with the fact that a lot of top pro`s choose Fizik saddles but damn I find them to be like sitting on a hatchet. I read so many great things about the Arione about 1 yr ago and I purchased one brand new. About 10 miles into a club ride, I was in agony  and I just had to get off the bike. When I eventually got home my perineal area was ravaged. I had to apply copious amounts of sudocreme to calm things down and I immediately suspected the installation of the Arione. I read many articles about how best to fit it and I tried them all.................and they made no difference whatsoever, it was agony every time I used the Arione.. I decided enough was enough and my perineal area was taking a hammerring, I found the shaping of the Arione like riding with a tennis ball grinding away at the soft tissue areaand the saddle had to go. I got my money back in a sale and decided to give Fizik one more chance. With comfort in mind, I opted for the Aliante. Lovely looking saddle , but what an absolute ***** it was to install First question was , well how do you level this thing ?Did plenty of reading into other users installation of the Aliante from the slightly nose up, slightly nose down and put a hardback book on top and use a spirit level methods. After trying "slightly" nose down, I felt like I was going to slide over the handlebars, "slightly" nose up resulted in the perineum area getting another batterring and dead level was just plain uncomfortable.
> 
> The Aliante saddle wentt he same way as the Arione and got sold. I took my old Selle San Marco Rolls leather saddle out of a drawer and put it on my bike. Well.........it was instant comfort, I was perfectly balanced, there was no rubbing or pain and it was like cycle all day in comfort. Now the Rolls doesnt look as cutting edge as some of the more modern saddles, nor is it as light, but if you are riding the most advanced saddle that is causing you agony, then its not really a step in the right direction at all.
> 
> Did any other cyclists here have a hellacious time with a Fizik saddle and get rid of it too ? What problematic areas did the Fizik cause ?In my case they were agony to use no matter what and a complete and utter swine to set up. No surprises I wont be looking at any Fiziks in the future and Ill stick with the trusty and comfy Rolls :thumbsup:


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

If you are in US, then you can get 

http://www.recoveredsaddle.com/

to replace a new leather cover for you ...


----------



## Manning

I bought a bike that came with a Fizik seat. No idea what model it was. I didn't like it, so I changed it. :idea:


----------



## Samadhi

T K said:


> Fizik Arione, most uncomfortable saddle I've ever been on. Fizik Antares, most comfortable saddle I've ever been on.
> They are not one size fits all.


I had a Fizik Pave and it was hell. It tried a Fizik Antares and like it a lot better. Ended up buy a Selle An Atomica.

YMMV


----------



## stanseven

Ripton said:


> Heard great things about Ford cars so brought a pick up. Way too slow so brought a GT40. So fast, no suspension, almost killed my ass. What rubbish cars.


You need to try a Shelby GT500 and a bowl of pourage - just right Goldilocks


----------



## stanseven

Saddles are personal but I find the Arione the best for me. I've got them on three bikes. Two are the CX.


----------



## CAD10

Ruby13 said:


> Went for the Pro logo that came on my Cannondale and tried a number of saddles at my LBS. Ended up buying on a resale the Antares and my butt has never been happier. It has a light padding and give in the middle that lets my middle stay comfy. I think the OP has not tried this model.


Prologo sadles need to die with fire....both of my Dales came with them , albeit different versions, they lasted one ride and where tossed. Talk about hatchet saddles.


----------



## mo_amyot

nyknicks4412 said:


> Any adivice for one of these sites? I love shopping online


competitive cyclist
real cyclist


----------



## al0

Thank you, but I am not in US (I am in Germany). And Arione has another durabilty issue - it foam loss its cushioning capabilities in 3-4 seasons (at least for my 200+lbs). SoI anyway have to replace the saddle.


c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> If you are in US, then you can get
> 
> | Recovered Saddle
> 
> to replace a new leather cover for you ...


----------



## steel515

*fizik*

I too had Arione ravishing even though I'm insensitive to saddles. They have their own "philosophy."

This guy knows his stuff-

"The Aliante needs to be slightly nose-up. If not, the slope on the rear is at too high an angle, which both forces you into a specific location on the saddle and alters your effective length to the pedals as you move front to back. In this regard the Prologo Scratch is better. It has a similar profile but without the same degree of "spoiler" on the rear.

The Arione is the reverse. IMO it needs to the the nose flat, which puts the rear slightly elevated. This gives the appearance of being nose-down. The biggest potential issue with the Arione is that it remains very wide for a long distance in front of the normal sit-bone location. The idea is that it gives you the abilitiy to move around a lot fore to aft and that is true. Unfortunately, if you have big upper legs, or you tend to stay back on the saddle, this wide area just kills the insides of your thighs. Placing it nose level to slightly down means that your thighs don't extend down as far into the sides of the saddle, which reduces the effect. Thickly padded shorts also don't tend to work well for the same reason. Fizik might tell you that if you are that body type you should be riding an Aliante...[/QUOTE]


----------



## rayovolks

any rant about how *[insert brand here*] saddles are uncomfortable/painful/etc. is not really news. same saddle can be like hell for one person but feels like heaven to the next guy. 

take it as a sign that they don't fit your anatomy and that you need to be trying something else and find what works for you.


----------



## hamsey

icsloppl said:


> IMO Fiziks need more adjustment than other saddles to be anywhere near comfortable and the end setup will not necessarily look "normal". Fizik targets their saddles at specific body types, but are only somewhat successful at the approach. My experience-
> 
> The Aliante needs to be slightly nose-up. If not, the slope on the rear is at too high an angle, which both forces you into a specific location on the saddle and alters your effective length to the pedals as you move front to back. In this regard the Prologo Scratch is better. It has a similar profile but without the same degree of "spoiler" on the rear.
> 
> The Arione is the reverse. IMO it needs to the the nose flat, which puts the rear slightly elevated. This gives the appearance of being nose-down. The biggest potential issue with the Arione is that it remains very wide for a long distance in front of the normal sit-bone location. The idea is that it gives you the abilitiy to move around a lot fore to aft and that is true. Unfortunately, if you have big upper legs, or you tend to stay back on the saddle, this wide area just kills the insides of your thighs. Placing it nose level to slightly down means that your thighs don't extend down as far into the sides of the saddle, which reduces the effect. Thickly padded shorts also don't tend to work well for the same reason. Fizik might tell you that if you are that body type you should be riding an Aliante...


How would you set up an Antares saddle? I have a Chameleon (which I believe is based on the Antares). Just asking to make sure I have it set up properly. Currently I have it flat front to back but I can see what you are saying about the Arione.

I like my Fizik saddles better the the bontrager I had before.


----------



## nyknicks4412

mo_amyot said:


> competitive cyclist
> real cyclist


Thanks!


----------



## carlislegeorge

hamsey said:


> How would you set up an Antares saddle? I......


Mine is level....works fine.


----------



## AndreyT

I removed my saddle the same day I removed my dork disc.


----------



## Ruby13

Mine is dead level also and comfy.


----------



## Pacer1

Try the Serfas split saddle. I have it on my road bike and could literally sit on it all day. Just love it.


----------



## Chris Teifke

I had an aliante in 2006 and really loved it. I bought a new one this year and it was awful! Had to switch to a specialized saddle with a cut out...maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## Merckx Ti

You know there are two type of Aliante saddles, one is the Gamma and the other the Carbon Twin Flex. 

I point this out because I bought the cheaper Aliante Gamma saddle and absolutely hated it. The saddle was just to stiff and had very little flex. I tried every imaginable angle and just couldn't get comfortable on it.

I did some research and found out about the Carbon Twin Flex (more expensive) and thought I would try it out. I bought a used one from a friend and installed it on my Trek 5900. First ride out I knew it was the one. I have now put 5000+ miles on it and wouldn't think of switching to something else.

As someone else pointed out Fizik sells many varieties of saddles and sometimes even different styles of the same saddle like the Aliante. So maybe some folks who have tried the Aliante have just tried the wrong version.


----------



## marathon marke

I had been using Selle Italia SLR XP saddles for the past couple years. They worked great until I got in rides over 120 miles/day. Then I started to get thigh abrasions from the side cut of the saddle. I couple months ago I put on the Fizik Arione that came with my BMC Team Machine. I've put over 2,500 miles on that saddle in those two months, and have had absolutely no problem with 200 mile/one day rides. Recently though, the saddle has started to "hammock" and I'm going to replace it with another Arione.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

AndreyT said:


> I removed my saddle the same day I removed my dork disc.


Right on! Real men don't need saddles!


----------



## Defy

icsloppl said:


> Aliante on Colnago -
> 
> 
> IMO Fiziks need more adjustment than other saddles to be anywhere near comfortable and the end setup will not necessarily look "normal". Fizik targets their saddles at specific body types, but are only somewhat successful at the approach. My experience-
> 
> The Aliante needs to be slightly nose-up. If not, the slope on the rear is at too high an angle, which both forces you into a specific location on the saddle and alters your effective length to the pedals as you move front to back. In this regard the Prologo Scratch is better. It has a similar profile but without the same degree of "spoiler" on the rear...


can u give a quick tutorial on adjusting the seatpost on the Giant. I have a Giant w the aliante and I would like to try your recommendation.


----------



## Ben.

I can't afford any kind of Fizik


----------



## Eretz

Ben. said:


> I can't afford any kind of Fizik


I'd first go out to a local bicycle store and have your seat bones measured. Read this thread on it here.

Measuring Sit Bones - Why should I care?


----------



## Merckx Ti

Ben. said:


> I can't afford any kind of Fizik


That's why I bought my first one used on Ebay.


----------



## Yamabushi

Ben. said:


> I can't afford any kind of Fizik


I hate to say it, but cycling may not be the hobby for you.:17:


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Ben. said:


> I can't afford any kind of Fizik


Maybe you can. One local shop has a big bin full of saddles that people have used for a while and rejected. They are pretty cheap, especially if they have a bit of cosmetic wear and tear. Check your local shops.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

This thread has been dead for awhile, but I thought I would chime in on Fizik as I have been riding them for many, many years. I have probably owned about 7 Aliantes alone, and I've tried most of the others as well. For me, the Aliante is a great climbing saddle when you get it dialed in correctly, but it doesn't make for the best flat land or crit saddle. For that, the SMPs were better for me. 

However, recently I finally tried out the Kurve Chameleon, and that is by far the most comfortable saddle I've ever owned. I knocked out 160 miles on that thing the first weekend I got it, and it was pure comfort all the way through which is unprecedented for me and saddles. Usually, no matter what the saddle, by mile 80 or so I am torched in one way or another, be it rubbing, sit bones, etc. Not on the Kurve. Yes, they are pricey, but if you get a chance then try them out.


----------



## Eretz

The Human G-Nome said:


> However, recently I finally tried out the Kurve Chameleon, and that is by far the most comfortable saddle I've ever owned. ...


That's a 144mm width at seat bone. The Antares [my favourite] in 142mm at seat bone. The Aliante is 142mm also at seat bone. So you went wider with the Kurve by 2 mm.

Interesting. I originally started off with the Arione CX K:ium, at 132mm width, it felt pretty comfortable but at times described like TK posted. Once I moved to an Antares, man was that very, very comfortable. It was as if riding suspended in air. That's 10mm of difference in width between the two.

I bought several on a promotion and gave a few away to friends as well to try. Some like them, some didn't. LOL

You have to measure your seat bones in order to get somewhere close to what "could" be comfortable.


----------



## marathon marke

marathon marke said:


> I had been using Selle Italia SLR XP saddles for the past couple years. They worked great until I got in rides over 120 miles/day. Then I started to get thigh abrasions from the side cut of the saddle. I couple months ago I put on the Fizik Arione that came with my BMC Team Machine. I've put over 2,500 miles on that saddle in those two months, and have had absolutely no problem with 200 mile/one day rides. Recently though, the saddle has started to "hammock" and I'm going to replace it with another Arione.


Update: I replaced my "hammocked" Arione after about 6,000 miles with another one. I used it this past August to break a 300 mile record across Wisconsin, being on the bike for about 19 hours. Not one saddle sore, not one complaint.


----------



## Eretz

marathon marke said:


> Update: I replaced my "hammocked" Arione after about 6,000 miles with another one. I used it this past August to break a 300 mile record across Wisconsin, being on the bike for about 19 hours. Not one saddle sore, not one complaint.


That's exactly what happened to me with the Arione. It was okay and then... went to hammock mode suddenly. I thought it was due to me losing weight over the course of the season and from winter riding with layers to just riding summer clothing... I think after awhile these just fold from use. I haven't had any such issue over 3 season with the Antares saddles.


----------



## scubad

In my experience, I love my Arione Tri saddle for my TT bike. It has plenty of room to move around. But I'm not on the TT bike all that long to get it to be too painful. My longest ride typically is 50 miles on it.

For my road bike my longest saddle in use has been the Selle Italia Max Flite. Plenty of room, good cutout and plenty of padding. Just heavy. Last year I switched to a Specialized Romin EVO Pro. It's almost as good as the Max Flite but weighs a whole lot less. 

New bike is coming with the Antares. The test rides were fairly comfortable on it. 

Haven't decided on keeping the Antares or putting the Specialized on it.

Bottom line. Find the saddle that you and your butt love. THEN BUY 3 OF THEM!

Scubad


----------



## froze

Saddles are a personal thing that's for sure, I have two Fiziks and I like them, but their not as comfortable as my two Brooks, but their more comfortable then other non leather saddles I've tried.


----------



## Terex

Doesn't the OP know how to use the "Search" function? Saying that a narrowish saddle doesn't fit you is like someone with a 36" pant inseam saying that pants with a 30" inseam are too short. No, the shorter pants won't fit, but is it the fault of the pants? 

To the OP: Please look at how to select a saddle at http://www.wekeepyoucycling.com/en/

And learn how to use the interwebs.


----------



## Jaybo

I really like the Aliante! Great saddle. The other Fizik's I have ridden sucked for me.


----------



## xrayjay

I just had my sit bones measured. I have been riding the Arione because I'm short and figured I would need a narrower saddle. Not so I found out, the correct size Fizik saddle was the Aliante. Although the Arione was comfortable, I would get occasionally get saddle sores on rides longer than 50 miles or more.


----------



## stumpbumper

xrayjay said:


> I just had my sit bones measured. I have been riding the Arione because I'm short and figured I would need a narrower saddle. Not so I found out, the correct size Fizik saddle was the Aliante. Although the Arione was comfortable, I would get occasionally get saddle sores on rides longer than 50 miles or more.


I had exactly the same experience back when I started cycling. I tried saddles of various brands and models and nothing really worked. The Fizik Arione was one of the least comfortable, but when I tried the Alliante on the advice of a professional fitter, I immediately knew it was the saddle for me.

I have the Alliante on all three of my road bikes and absolutely love it. On the other hand, a friend of mine prefers the Arione over any saddle he has tried. As I am sure has been mentioned on this thread many times before, different butts require different saddles and finding one that works often requires trying several. Some bike shops have a number of demonstrator saddles of different brands and models that can be tried for several days.


----------



## LostViking

I have both an Arione (on my Specialized) and an Aliente (on my Bianchi) and am comfortable with both. If pressed, I'd say the Arione is better for short quick rides and the Aliente for long rides - but someone else might totally disagree.

Lots of good saddles out there - I suppose trial and error is the only way to go unless you have a hook-up with a dealer who lets you "test-drive" various saddles until you find the one that works for you.


----------



## marathon marke

LostViking said:


> I have both an Arione (on my Specialized) and an Aliente (on my Bianchi) and am comfortable with both. If pressed, I'd say the Arione is better for short quick rides and the Aliente for long rides - but someone else might totally disagree.


I would!  I used an Arione to break a 300 mile/19 hour record this past August. No complaints. 



> Lots of good saddles out there - I suppose trial and error is the only way to go unless you have a hook-up with a dealer who lets you "test-drive" various saddles until you find the one that works for you.


Many (most?) good shops will have a supply of test saddles these days. The shop I wrench at allows customers to sign out on one for a week or so.


----------



## vautrain

Not only does it depend on the butt sitting on it, it also depends on the bike and position. I had an Arione on a more upright bike for a while, and absolutely hated it, it hurt to ride even a single mile on that saddle. But on my road bike with a more aggressive position, it feels awesome, and after 120+ miles riding that bike, my butt isn't what hurts.


----------



## sadisticnoob

i have a antares and a arione.

antares is my perfered saddle on my road bike

as for the arione, it causes my nuts to go numb followed by intense pain especially 50km and longerr ides


----------



## High Gear

The Aliante is the best saddle for my butt. Lance's favorite, Concor light was the worst....


----------



## askmass

The Fizik body type designations do hold merit to a good degree, even if filled with marketing exaggerations on their part.

If you are not set up with fairly aggressive positioning and lack flexibility, the Arione is not intended for your body type and riding style.

Fizik says as much, right out front themselves.

The more aggressive your positioning is/becomes, the much more likely you are to get along well with the Arione or similar flat/narrow saddle. This is because your sit bone width effectively narrows when the body is in a racing position verses being more upright.

This said, it probably should be available in a slightly wider version for the U.S. market, IMO.

The 142mm Antares is good for a lot of folks, and is close to a wider Selle Italia SLR in profile. It is too wide for myself and others, though, as it tends to force me into a less aggressive position to find maximum comfort. Plus, it further limits my ability to move fore/aft (a key strong point of the Arione), although it's not nearly as restrictive as the very rounded Aliante.

Speaking of which, I see lots and lots of people riding the Aliante and the ones who are most happy have a more upright and moderate position and prefer a fixed "pocket" on the saddle. You could not pay me to ride one today, but different strokes and all that jazz.

YMWLV as everyone's rear end is as unique as their fingerprints.


----------



## asv

I love my Antares. I have them on all my bikes with zero issues.


----------



## jspurlin

*Love the Aliante*



The Human G-Nome said:


> This thread has been dead for awhile, but I thought I would chime in on Fizik as I have been riding them for many, many years. I have probably owned about 7 Aliantes alone, and I've tried most of the others as well. For me, the Aliante is a great climbing saddle when you get it dialed in correctly, but it doesn't make for the best flat land or crit saddle. For that, the SMPs were better for me.
> 
> However, recently I finally tried out the Kurve Chameleon, and that is by far the most comfortable saddle I've ever owned. I knocked out 160 miles on that thing the first weekend I got it, and it was pure comfort all the way through which is unprecedented for me and saddles. Usually, no matter what the saddle, by mile 80 or so I am torched in one way or another, be it rubbing, sit bones, etc. Not on the Kurve. Yes, they are pricey, but if you get a chance then try them out.


I rode an Aliante Gamma for five years (about 18K miles) and loved it. Now I have a Carbon Twin Flex and its even better. I tried the Aliante Versus and it didn't feel right to me - the sides of channel seem to press into the tissue. I'd like to try the Antares for more shifting around but haven't yet. I tried the Kurve Bull and it felt like cast iron. After a 63 mile ride I was sore for three days. It's gone.


----------



## SauronHimself

I got an Arione VS K:ium saddle to replace my Selle Italia X1 (ripped fabric and bent rails from my accident), and I find it very comfortable.

Then again, I could simply be this guy's doppelganger.


----------



## redcon1

I used to complain about how my saddle hurt my ass, until I met a man who had no ass. (True story, in the 'Stan)

I have had approximately 12 different saddles from eight different manufacturers, and I've never had one that put me in so much pain I had to change it.
I certainly prefer some more than others, and the Aliante Gamma/Kium on my Focus is a great fit.


----------



## MercRidnMike

My bike came stock with an Arione and it wasn't bad...not great, but not bad. I think if I were a smaller person and a bit more flexible, I'd like it a bit more. In my case, I run an Aliante Gamma XM (yes, the mtb saddle) and, although its dimensions are almost identical to the Arione, I like it a lot...everything from short, fast rides to dieseling out Metrics and Centuries.

Of Course, YCMV (your comfort may vary)


----------



## FeltF75rider

Current saddle is a Kurve Snake. I absolutely love it. I tried several others and just could not get comfort at any kind. I am curious to know if another Fizik saddle would satisfy or what. Fizik does custom saddles and I may go that route.


----------



## marathon marke

Time to wake up this old thread!

On the previous page, I wrote that I had been using an Arione for a couple years. Still am...until about a week ago when my newest one cracked. The shell cracked across the width, about halfway back. It's less than a year old and I'm going to see if Fizik will warranty it. In the meantime, I rode with it in this super-flexy condition for a couple days as an experiment, until I put on an old Arione in the meantime that had developed a hammock shape (which I don't find comfortable on much over 50 miles). But during those few days as I was riding the cracked Arione, I realized that it was time to try out the Kurve version of the Arione, the Snake. 

I was shopping around on Amazon, and found someone selling a "like new" Kurve Snake for $100. SOLD! I rode it for an easy 25 miles today, and it disappeared beneath me. This weekend I'll be giving it a test of 50 miles on Saturday, and hopefully about 120 on Sunday. If everything goes right, I'll be using it on the annual 175-mile, one-day "Ride Across Wisconsin" in 2 weeks. 





FeltF75rider said:


> Current saddle is a Kurve Snake. I absolutely love it. I tried several others and just could not get comfort at any kind. I am curious to know if another Fizik saddle would satisfy or what. Fizik does custom saddles and I may go that route.


----------



## colnagoG60

Welcome to the "Klub"! I just bought two more Bulls, as replacements for my current pair. I may buy some more, as it doesn't look like they will be continuing the line? At least not in white.


----------

